

Caesar Undressing: Ancient Romans Wore Leather Panties and Loincloths - diodorus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kristinakillgrove/2015/06/19/caesar-undressing-ancient-romans-wore-leather-panties-and-loincloths/

======
scrumper
I felt that the wonderful title deserved a click. This is a happily frothy
diversion for a few minutes with some excellent mosaics to look at.

------
postila
So hackerish

